# 1280x1024 or 1440x900 resolution?



## fordinski

for a gaming computer which is better? 1280x1024 or 1440x900? reason why im asking is i already have a 17 inch flatscreen and would run 1280x1024 on a better pc, but im contemplating wether or not to step up to a 19 inch monitor running its max resolution at 1440x900. 

the purpose is gaming, and when you multiply 1280 by 1024 you get more pixels than if you multiply 1440 by 900. so essentially should i stick to my trusty 17 inch or would games still look better on a 19 inch?


----------



## PC eye

The 1440x900 resolution is for widescreen lcds not the standard view type display. If you have a 19" widescreen monitor you would run the desktop resolution at 1440x900 but may have to reduce to 1152x864 for gaming depending on how old the games are. 

If you set a game resolution to 1280x1024 on a widescreen lcd you will tend to see black borders running up the screen on both sides of the viewing area for the game itself since there is no signal being sent. The last lcd here was a 17' then 1280x768 now replaced by a 19" widescreen model run at 1440x900. 

For a 19" standard you would be looking 1280x1024 being a lower resolution set in games while likely seeing 1400x1050 by default for the desktop.


----------



## gringuppy

*260 Amazing Animals Wallpapers 1600x1200*

 260 Amazing Animals Wallpapers 1600x1200  



		Code:
	

 http://hotfile.com/dl/10577594/d71f38b/260-Amazing-Animals-Wallpapers-1600-X-1200.rar.html



























































		Code:
	

 http://hotfile.com/dl/10577594/d71f38b/260-Amazing-Animals-Wallpapers-1600-X-1200.rar.html


----------



## 87dtna

Don't waste money on an LCD that only does 1440X900.  Get one that atleast does 1680X1050.  It's only $20 more-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009127


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Don't waste money on an LCD that only does 1440X900.  Get one that atleast does 1680X1050.  It's only $20 more-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009127



This thread is over a year old


----------



## 87dtna

Gosh I hate spam posters.  I didn't even pay attention to the original date because it had a reply yesterday.

It still helps anybody thats going to read this, don't buy an LCD with 1440X900 resolution, waste of money!


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Gosh I hate spam posters.  I didn't even pay attention to the original date because it had a reply yesterday.
> 
> It still helps anybody thats going to read this, don't buy an LCD with 1440X900 resolution, waste of money!



The only reason I new is because I saw PC EYE which was banned a long time ago that tipped me off so I looked at the date.


----------



## 87dtna

Oh, LOL, I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Oh, LOL, I wouldn't know about that.



I wouldn't either but I think I have just about read every old thread on here PC EYE was way before my day I have only been here 2 months.


----------



## 87dtna

You got way to much free time...LOL


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> You got way to much free time...LOL



Yea I wish I work 2 jobs plus go to school twice a week the only free time I get is between 12AM-10AM then I got to get some sleep for at least 3 hours before I have to go to work. A lot of times when I don't have any thing to do I will hop on the computer at work and get on here. I get maybe 1 day a week off which I usually use to catch up on my sleep and to take my son somewhere like the park.


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> Yea I wish I work 2 jobs plus go to school twice a week the only free time I get is between 12AM-10AM then I got to get some sleep for at least 3 hours before I have to go to work. A lot of times when I don't have any thing to do I will hop on the computer at work and get on here. I get maybe 1 day a week off which I usually use to catch up on my sleep and to take my son somewhere like the park.



So you read the forums in your sleep?


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> So you read the forums in your sleep?



No I don't go to sleep to around 10AM then I usually got to be to work around 2PM-3PM I get home about 11PM and hope on here about 12AM. I replay to all my thread by my phone when ever I don't have a computer near but I used to use my laptops but all three of my laptops broke within the same month I had bad luck that month.


----------

